# Problem upgrading lang/ghc



## hnk (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm currently trying to update lang/ghc to 8.6.3, but the build fails with the following error:


```
[123 of 270] Compiling Distribution.SPDX.LicenseId ( libraries/Cabal/Cabal/Distribution/SPDX/LicenseId.hs, bootstrapping/Distribution/SPDX/LicenseId.o )
ghc/ghc.mk:111: ghc/stage1/package-data.mk: No such file or directory
gmake[3]: *** [utils/ghc-cabal/ghc.mk:56: utils/ghc-cabal/dist/build/tmp/ghc-cabal] Killed
gmake[2]: *** [Makefile:123: all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/lang/ghc/work/ghc-8.6.3'
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/ghc
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/ghc

===>>> make build failed for lang/ghc
===>>> Aborting update
```

I'm running 12.0-RELEASE.
I have absolutely no idea what to do here. Can I in any way see what ports nees ghc, because I would like to ignore it completely. When running portmaster, there are a whole lot of hs-* ports that it wants to build aswell. Is there any way to just ignore these ports completely?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2019)

Unless you have a good reason to build from ports I suggest using the packages.


----------

